# 94 Altima won't start



## Geoff1994 (Nov 13, 2005)

My 94 Altima had been running rough for about 2 weeks. I replaced the fuel filter - seemed to help for a short period. Sat. am car started & idled fine but when put under load coughed & sputtered. It cleared up quickly & went to work, came out from work, car worked fine for about 10 miles. Sun. am replaced sparkplugs, wires, coil, valve cover gasket & sparkplug seal. Car started fine , put fuel injector cleaner & gas dryer in with a full tank of gas - hard to start but ran fine. Came home turned off - hasn't started since. I am completly puzzled here. Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Geoff1994 said:


> My 94 Altima had been running rough for about 2 weeks. I replaced the fuel filter - seemed to help for a short period. Sat. am car started & idled fine but when put under load coughed & sputtered. It cleared up quickly & went to work, came out from work, car worked fine for about 10 miles. Sun. am replaced sparkplugs, wires, coil, valve cover gasket & sparkplug seal. Car started fine , put fuel injector cleaner & gas dryer in with a full tank of gas - hard to start but ran fine. Came home turned off - hasn't started since. I am completly puzzled here. Does anyone have any thoughts?


Hello-
Our Alitma are know to have a few problems once the milage get close to 100k, so you might want to start here.

Electrical distributor <<< common problem, look for any oil in it
Air intake manifold gasket <<< common problem
EGR valve and gasket
Idle air control valve, throttle body gets clogged

Keep us posted, good luck


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

^^^ ...add in MAF to the list.


----------



## Geoff1994 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Yes here's another one*

Ah! the infamous oil in the distributor is the culprit. Got it all cleaned out, started right up, but how long will it last? Called the guy in parts at Nissan in OKC & he said 462.50 for the distributor + labor. Man, This is fun!!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Geoff1994 said:


> Ah! the infamous oil in the distributor is the culprit. Got it all cleaned out, started right up, but how long will it last? Called the guy in parts at Nissan in OKC & he said 462.50 for the distributor + labor. Man, This is fun!!


Good trouble shooting, but don't expect it to last after you cleaned out the distributor. As soon as that oil warms up it will happen pretty quick. The price you got from the dealer is resonable. You could save a few bucks by replacing the part yourself. Good luck


----------

